# Rotating Lighting Circuit



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

VOODOOFX & JWRJR have been working on a new Rotating Lighting Circuit and thought we would share a few photos.

Thanks for your support!
Randy Neubert
VoodooFX
www.voodoofx.com

Here is a link to the first test video shot, The units program has been modified since this video was made.

http://www.voodoofx.com/video/Rotating Lighting Effect 1 Post.wmv
OR
http://www.voodoofx.com/news.htm


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

There are gonna be a lot of lighted models soon  Nice work boys,that looks lovely!


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Lookin' good Randy! It's gettin' close!!!


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Is this for the new Moebius J-2? If so how come just 24 lights, there's 32 windows in the core.


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

teslabe said:


> Is this for the new Moebius J-2? If so how come just 24 lights, there's 32 windows in the core.


Because there is a break pattern in the lighting rotation. If all 32 were present, there would be no break.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Antimatter said:


> Because there is a break pattern in the lighting rotation. If all 32 were present, there would be no break.


Not sure what that ment, here is one I made about 15 years ago for my LM's 16.5" J-2. I took great care to make sure it looked right, not like some shots that looked like there was dead lamps in the ship's FX unit. I drive 4 LEDs in sequence,(one on three off) in rotation and it looks just like it did on the show, when all the lights worked. I'll be recycling it with white LEDs for one of my Moebius builds. The one on the right will do other blinky light effects in the ship.


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

What will be the approximate price range of this unit? I want one,but if it is something like twice the price of the kit,I'll pass.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Antimatter said:


> Because there is a break pattern in the lighting rotation. If all 32 were present, there would be no break.


If there are 32 windows and 24 LEDs that means some windows wont light up at all?


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

No,that means it will look like the effect on TV.If you had 32 LEDs,it would just be a ring of lights,no effect.


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

falcondesigns said:


> No,that means it will look like the effect on TV.If you had 32 LEDs,it would just be a ring of lights,no effect.


Right.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

falcondesigns said:


> No,that means it will look like the effect on TV.If you had 32 LEDs,it would just be a ring of lights,no effect.


You did get the part where I said the LEDs are in motion and not just on. IMHO the effect is spot on.....:thumbsup: Should I post a video so that there is no misunderstanding of what my circuit looks like?


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Maybe there's enough LEDs to recreate the effect of spinning lights. How many lights were in the actual miniature's power core spinny thing?


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

32, according to this shot of the 4ft fusion core.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

RSN said:


> 32, according to this shot of the 4ft fusion core.


This was a far better setup then the original motor driven effect.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

teslabe said:


> You did get the part where I said the LEDs are in motion and not just on. IMHO the effect is spot on.....:thumbsup: Should I post a video so that there is no misunderstanding of what my circuit looks like?


I got it,but in order to have the "comet tail" effect with just a slight delay in it,24 works just fine.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

falcondesigns said:


> No,that means it will look like the effect on TV.If you had 32 LEDs,it would just be a ring of lights,no effect.


Well lets see, I had a 32 LED Sparkchaser core in my PL kit. Not all the LEDs were "on" at the same time. There was a chase pattern, some were on and some were off. But, if there is not an LED for each window, regardless if it is on or off during the chase, some windows will not have an LED to them. How can 32 windows be be lit in a chase pattern when there are 8 more windows than LEDs?


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Except that there were six lights rotating in the core. Not eight. Really hard to do with LED's. The chaser lights were still driven by mechanical means.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

falcondesigns said:


> I got it,but in order to have the "comet tail" effect with just a slight delay in it,24 works just fine.


As does the 32 LED configuration. Please don't get me wrong, I'm not saying one is better then the other, it's just a preference.


----------



## jwrjr (Oct 31, 2003)

It is true that there are only 24 leds in the core. But the way they are are programmed, that will not be noticeable. If you liked the J2 pod, you will love this one. Be sure to check out the video when Randy posts it.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

jwrjr said:


> It is true that there are only 24 leds in the core. But the way they are are programmed, that will not be noticeable. If you liked the J2 pod, you will love this one. Be sure to check out the video when Randy posts it.


I was just asking, I'm sure it will look great.....:thumbsup: I've seen your lighting kits and they are very well engineered at a good price. perfect for those who can't build thier own.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Price?


----------



## Punchcard76 (Jun 30, 2008)

A drum roll, if you please !!!! :dude:

(then dead silence )


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Price must be a sensitive question,apparently.


----------



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

Moonman27 said:


> Price must be a sensitive question,apparently.


 Should be able to provide a price in the coming weeks.


----------



## jwrjr (Oct 31, 2003)

We are also looking into a battery-type power supply for this, as an option. It would be based on AA batteries, and *calculates* out to about 30 hours for 1 set of batteries. We will see what comes of it.


----------



## gimijimi (Jun 23, 2008)

*Dome Lighting for Moebius J2?*

If this is a repeat question I apologize upfront.

Randy: Will you be producing a dome lighting unit to go with fusion core?

Best.


----------



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

gimijimi said:


> If this is a repeat question I apologize upfront.
> 
> Randy: Will you be producing a dome lighting unit to go with fusion core?
> 
> Best.


Yes , A upper light will come with the unit. Thanks for asking!


----------

